# Devil's Spawn passed first test for narcotics dog



## RebelGSD

My foster puppy, 5?mo Devil's Spawn/Sharkey/Logan passed the first test for a narcotics dog and now he is on a one-week trial. Devil's Spawn was to be euthanized at the SPCA as he was so mouthy that he was not "safe" for the volunteers to worK. I came in to look at another dog, and there he was at the front of his kennel greeting me with his smile and butt-wags. I just could not leave the little Dutchie behind.

Who can resist that enthusiastic smile?










Challenging his big brother










Winter games




























Sharkey passed the first test with flying colors, however they normally take 9-12mo dogs, so he would have to perform at their level to stay in the program. 

Please keep the little guy in your thoughts, this would be a prefect job for him. Turning him into a couch potato pet will be a challenge.


----------



## Raziel

Wow. What kind of dog is he?????


----------



## RebelGSD

Dutch Shepherd


----------



## elsie

omg, i can't wait to show DH this guy... he looks like my old bubby 

wishing him all the best!!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congratulations!!! He is beautiful!! And lucky to have found you that day. I will keep my fingers crossed, I'm sure he will be very happy in his new life!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you!

He is a doll, but not what most people would want for a pet. He passed the test with flying colors and never lost focus even though he is still a puppy. I hope it works out for him as I think having a job like this would make him happy!

I was tempted to keep him, but he will be too much for my old guy once he grows up and it would not be fair to either of them.


----------



## Jason L

Congrats to you and the little guy! I love dutchies! The few dutchies I have seen were all a little nutty in the head but that's what makes them so awesome!


----------



## littledmc17

nothing wrong with being the devils spawn!!


----------



## Brightelf

For Sharky










































passing his first evaluation! May this trial period convince the department to sign him on as a full-fledged Devil's Spawn!







May this be the beginning of a great, happy career with people who appreciate his pizazz! Good thoughts being sent for the department to fall in love with Sharky and his abilities!


----------



## SunCzarina

Good job! 



> Quote:Who can resist that enthusiastic smile?


I'll say. He's a really cute pointy eared Dutch Devil Dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Hope this trial works out for him, it would be a great career for him. He sounds like he needs to have a job.


----------



## pupresq

Awesome news!!! Fingers crossed that this works out.


----------



## RebelGSD

He was awesome during the test. First he was not thrilled by the SUV, he did not have many car rides as he was not fuylly vaccineated until recently, so the tester lifted him into the rear first. Next, just a few minutes later he jumped in on his own and keep in mind that he is a small guy so the rear of the truck was way over his head. he also retrieved the towel from under the truck, no problems there. And, as they were tucking him in for the trip, the lower part of the truck rear door was already up with his leash pinched, we were still talking, suddenly the little guy comes flying out of the truck to join us, no fear of heights whatsoever! And he had some really good grips on the towel tug, we could have picked him up. So much spunk and personality, loves people and dogs! It is hard to imagine that he almost ended up PTS. He was lucky that I was called for the other dog and that i spotted him, it was a close call.
I think he would enjoy this career. Hopefully he will make up in talent and enthusiasm what he is missing in terms of his age.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww,







for the bold little boy!


----------



## Brightelf

More







for Devil's Spawn! Rebel, Grimm and I are wishing the little spunky zesty fellow wonderful success during his trial period there!


----------



## Alto

Excellent work on your part








how long have you had him?

Still, that's alot of pressure to put on such a young dog - what is the reasion why he can't wait until he's in the usual age range? 
(I assume the department's program is targetted towards the mental development of 9-12 mo olds rather than 5 mo olds)


----------



## RebelGSD

We rescued the little guy a month ago. 

I think the department would like to have a trained narcotics dog in the street in 6 months, which is the usual duration of the training. The starting time is determined by the time there are vacancies, a position may or may not become available when Logan is the right age. 

I guess the major decision for a rescue is whether to raise him as a pet (discourage biting and insist on calmer behavior and manners, especially since he is extremely mouthy right now) or as a working dog (promote drive and bitework). If we raise him for work and he does not end up accepted into a program, we will have a problem at hand, so it is in his best interest to decide sooner which way his life will be going.


----------



## Brightelf

This is an excellent chance for him, Rebel! I am so hoping that this department accepts him. Here is sending all my good thoughts that Devil's Spawn gets accepted and begins a fulfilling, happy career and a wonderful life where he is valued, safe, and can really enjoy his work!


----------



## Jason L

Best of luck to the bold little dutchie. I really hope he makes it. But I wonder - with some basic house manner, wouldn't he be able to live in a sports home ... or even just an active one?


----------



## RubyTuesday

How can anyone decide that a 4 mo pup is 'too mouthy'??? Cripes, they're mere babes at that age!

Regardless, excellent work on your part, Rebel. 

Ditto Jason's question...wouldn't this guy do great in a sporting home if he doesn't make it with the dept?


----------



## Alto

> Quote: I think the department would like to have a trained narcotics dog in the street in 6 months, which is the usual duration of the training. The starting time is determined by the time there are vacancies, a position may or may not become available when Logan is the right age.


That's what I was wondering about - it's really a tough call;







how many dogs are accepted into the program, how many 'wash out", how many finish successfully but are not chosen if there can only be ONE (or 2 etc), does the department try to place the dogs with other agencies, some ex-law-enforcement dogs end up in rescue, does this department commit to the dogs for life (I know many agencies state that most dogs live out their retirement with their partner families etc, but really they should also have a back up plan for when this doesn't work out), what happens to dogs that start to work but then are found to not be suitable?????

Personally I'd vote for not doing the program for him due to his age & the potential issues that may raise (if he succeeded he'd be working at maybe a year old & again I think that's alot to ask of a very young dog).


----------



## Brightelf

I think trying him with the department is ideal.







It's a great chance for him to be fulfilled and happy. If he doesn't work out there, they could contact Rebel then. If that happened, someone wishing to do sport might just adore a drivey dog like him. Paws are crossed here for Devil's Spawn to totally do awesome during his trial this week!


----------



## RebelGSD

The police department signs a contract to return him in case he does not work out at any time. He will be the only dog trained and worked with this particular handler. We have rescued retired police dogs in the past so we are not at all ignorant in this matter.

Unfortunately we do not get applications from good sporting homes (at least none in the past 5 years), so voting for that is very theoretical exercise. And sporting homes do wash out dogs too.

Our applicants are mainly looking for semi-comatose couch potatoes that look like German Shepherds. Out of the chewing and mouthy phase, fully trained on someone else's time and one someone else's rug. They are also looking for the Rin-Tin-Tin look and most of them think that a Dutch Shepherd is a mix. So this high-maintenance little guy is a tough placement in a non-working home.

Alto, are you interested in fostering or adopting the little guy?


----------



## mychance

Rebel - I'm not sure where you are located so this may not be that helpful, but SASRA maintains a list of "Special Circumstance" adopters that includes several police and law enforcement officers and other outside the box situations. 

I'm rooting for this little dickens to be a great success in his training, but if that doesn't work out and you are looking for resources, I'd be happy to share the contact information we have.



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDOur applicants are mainly looking for semi-comatose couch potatoes that look like German Shepherds. Out of the chewing and mouthy phase, fully trained on someone else's time and one someone else's rug. They are also looking for the Rin-Tin-Tin look and most of them think that a Dutch Shepherd is a mix.


How is it the same people applying to adopt from us are applying to you?


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you so much, that would be great. If it does not work out I will definitely contact you. We are in Maryland and I am willing to drive a distance for a good placement. 

He is a great puppy with outstanding drives, but he won't last long in a pet home. His drives almost got him killed at the SPCA - the volunteers refused to walk him because he was so mouthy and would also jump on and scratch people. We had a lady apply to adopt and she expects a puppy that she can leave at home uncrated while she is away from home. Yeah, right, the puppy would have blast getting into and on everything.


----------



## mychance

You're welcome! I'm only just outside Philadelphia and most names on the list would not be that far of a drive, but fingers crossed that it doesn't matter anyway and he shines in this new opportunity.

That little face just kills me everytime I open this thread. He's like the Johnny Depp (or maybe a young Jack Nicholson?) of the dog world - unconventionally attractive in a charmingly quirky way with a twinkle that promises plenty of mischievous fun.


----------



## RebelGSD

He is not that far from you in NJ right now. The handler seemed to be a nice person and Logan would be his dog. He rescued a female GSD from Burlington and trained her as well. She was returned three times and was supposed to be pts at the shelter.

Sharkey is a doll, he was going up and smiling at everyone who passed his kennel at the shelter. Amazingly self-confident and energetic little guy, I fell in love with him and could not leave him behind (I did not exactly need a high-maintanence extra foster .


----------



## RebelGSD

Just got an update about the little guy. He is doing well in the training and they really like him. He is not quite comfortable with strange vehicles and buildings yet, which is no wonder, he is so young and most of his time was spent at shelters (AC and SPCA)and in the street, before getting into a foster home. The poor puppy was bounced around a lot and had little exposure to the outside world.

They will work with him for a few more days before committing to him. 

So please send some more positive thoughts to the little guy. I think he would be very happy as a narcotics dog.


----------



## AndreaG

Sending tons of positive thoughts for this little Spark! He looks awesome! So much personality. I really-really wish he could stay in his job! Keep us updated. 
I remember I transported a very drivey ball-crazy GSD to Carolina for fostering once, and she managed to find a job for him; maybe she could tell you how she did it? His name was Keno. He was older than 5 months though, at least a year old I think. He was an awesome dog, too, I often think about him.


----------



## Brightelf

TONS of positive thoughts sent for Devil's Spawn to wow them during his trial stay there this week, and may he be selected to begin a life of work there that will be so fulfilling to him. Paws are crossed here for drivey little Devil's Spawn!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you! The officer told me that they really like him. He is just young and did not have the best start in life. His photos definitely reflect his personality, he is a little spitfire and has soooo much enthusiasm. I fell in love with him when he came to the front of his kennel with that smile.


----------



## Brightelf

That smile... hard to resist!


















Everything is crossed for the little smiley guy!


----------



## RebelGSD

This is a cute one too...


----------



## kshort

What a doll! He really does look like a spitfire. I hope everything works out for him - keeping all fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jason L

I really like this boy!


----------



## Brightelf

I just wanna hug him-- and suffer the consequences!








Lots more prayers flowing out this week that he is the perfect fit for their program!


----------

